# Clearing Out Old Images



## Ruthanne (Jan 19, 2020)

Been clearing out old images on my computer.  I've found that I have to delete them one at a time..this gets rather tedious.  Does anyone know of a way to delete more than one at a time?  Can't seem to find a way to do so..


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 20, 2020)

Locate the file your pics are in. Open it to see the list. You'll click just to the right of the first file you want deleted, that'll make a rectangle, as you hold the button on your mouse, that will get larger as you move down the line of files, they'll each get highlighted as the rectangle grows. When you get to the last file, move the mouse to the left. All files to be deleted should be highlighted. Click on the opposite button on your mouse. That'll open a strip menu where you should see an option to delete all highlighted files. Click on it, and they'll be gone.

If the files are not all together, in a column, and you need to save some files in the column, just hold the "Control" key on your keyboard, as you click on the files you want to delete. Then, when all are highlighted, proceed as above.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Locate the file your pics are in. Open it to see the list. You'll click just to the right of the first file you want deleted, that'll make a rectangle, as you hold the button on your mouse, that will get larger as you move down the line of files, they'll each get highlighted as the rectangle grows. When you get to the last file, move the mouse to the left. All files to be deleted should be highlighted. Click on the opposite button on your mouse. That'll open a strip menu where you should see an option to delete all highlighted files. Click on it, and they'll be gone.
> 
> If the files are not all together, in a column, and you need to save some files in the column, just hold the "Control" key on your keyboard, as you click on the files you want to delete. Then, when all are highlighted, proceed as above.


Thanks I will try that


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

I do it precisely the way Treeguy does it, Ruthanne, it 's a really fast way of deleting pictures..


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Locate the file your pics are in. Open it to see the list. You'll click just to the right of the first file you want deleted, that'll make a rectangle, as you hold the button on your mouse, that will get larger as you move down the line of files, they'll each get highlighted as the rectangle grows. When you get to the last file, move the mouse to the left. All files to be deleted should be highlighted. Click on the opposite button on your mouse. That'll open a strip menu where you should see an option to delete all highlighted files. Click on it, and they'll be gone.
> 
> If the files are not all together, in a column, and you need to save some files in the column, just hold the "Control" key on your keyboard, as you click on the files you want to delete. Then, when all are highlighted, proceed as above.


I tried it and can't do it.  Not sure what you mean by "that will make a rectangle" as mine shows a separate box that one image is in and I don't seem to be able to highlight any of the images.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 20, 2020)

You need to drag the mouse while you hold down the left or right button, whichever is set up for that operation. As you drag it down the column, each file will be highlighted.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> You need to drag the mouse while you hold down the left or right button, whichever is set up for that operation. As you drag it down the column, each file will be highlighted.


Got it.  Tried it and somehow I got it right!  Deleted a bunch of them at once.  Don't know why it didn't work at first...oh well, got it now, thanks!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2020)

Removing photos can be a d-r-a-g!


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 20, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Got it.  Tried it and somehow I got it right!  Deleted a bunch of them at once.  Don't know why it didn't work at first...oh well, got it now, thanks!


Glad I could be of service, RA!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Glad I could be of service, RA!


Well, I got them all cleared out in record time!  So glad to know how to do that!


----------

